# john deere 1050 hydraulic filter cleaning



## poppop1414 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hydraulic fluid is milky. Anyone know of a good instruction video L?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey poppop,

Are you referring to cleaning the spin-on hydraulic filter? Most guys change these filters every year or two. How long has it been since you changed the filter? 

There is also a suction screen in your hydraulic system. It is located just beneath the LH Running board on the underside of the transmission housing. Just beneath the clutch pedal arm


----------



## poppop1414 (Dec 23, 2015)

It was my dad's tractor. Don't know when it was last changed. He just passed away. Lift was ok till last week when I was bush hogging and it slowly got weaker till it quit lifting. I added fluid with no result. Noticed the milky color of the fluid.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Milky hydraulic fluid means water emulsified. You'll need to drain the system and replace it with new oil. It's possible that the water in the oil may have damaged the pump or just made the valves sticky.


----------

